# North Station



## Amfleet (May 11, 2003)

Now I know I'm from Massachusetts and and ride the MBTA at least once a month, but I have not been to North Station in about 10 years and I have a couple of questions. First, how long does it phisically take to get from the Orange Line platform into the station. Second, I've heard there are no departure boards, so how do I know what track a train is boarding on. Third, how much time should I give myself between detraining the Orange Line and boarding a commuter train? Thanks.


----------



## Superliner Diner (May 13, 2003)

> Now I know I'm from Massachusetts and and ride the MBTA at least once a month, but I have not been to North Station in about 10 years


I'm from New Jersey. but I've been to North Station probably 5 times in the past two years.



> First, how long does it phisically take to get from the Orange Line platform into the station.


I would allow a minimum of ten minutes. While the underground "Superstation" that will combine the Orange and Green lines on the same platform is essentially done, you still have to walk up to the street level, cross Causeway Street (which is an experience in itself), and then walk the equivalent of a half block to the "new" North Station that is under the Fleet Center. When the old Boston Garden existed, the entrance to both was right on Causeway Street, but now that the Garden has been razed (with the Fleet Center built behind where it was), you have to go a little further north than before. There are walkways on both sides of where the Garden used to be, and they lead to the east and west entrances that serve both the Fleet Center and North Station. You'll be right in the linear station, with Track 1 on one end and Track 10 on the other end. The ticket office, which sells MBTA tickets as well as tickets for the Downeaster, is located about halfway through. On the west end there are small McDonald's and Dunkin' Donuts counters.

If you arrive at North Station on the elevated Green Line (which will be torn down once it is rerouted through the Superstation), you can come down on the correct side of Causeway Street, and be that much closer to the station.

Plans for the underground Superstation include a new concourse directly from the platforms into the Fleet Center/North Station building, so you will no longer have to upstairs and cross Causeway Street once that opens in a few years.



> Second, I've heard there are no departure boards, so how do I know what track a train is boarding on.


True there is no Solari Board in North Station, but there are TV monitors located over most of the track gates and around the ticket area, which clearly show the next several departures.



> Third, how much time should I give myself between detraining the Orange Line and boarding a commuter train?


That question is quite similar to your first one, and I think I already answered it. MBTA's trains are pretty punctual, meaning you can expect that they will depart the station right at the exact scheduled departure time. Boarding ususally begins 10-15 minutes or so before departure, so if you're coming from the Orange Line with a tight connection, I would allow at least 20-25 minutes before your train's departure time. Factor in possible delays on the Orange Line as well, as they've happened to me.


----------



## Amfleet (May 13, 2003)

Thanks SD. So an intinerary like the following is cutting it to close:

Segment 1

Train #1032 (MBTA Commuter Rail)

Dep. Kingston – 7:05am

Arr. South Station – 8:02am

Segment 2

Train #(Red Line)

Dep. South Station – 8:08am

Arr. Downtown Crossing – 8:10am

Segment 3

Train #(Orange Line)

Dep. Downtown Crossing – 8:20am

Arr. North Station – 8:24am

Segment 4

Train #1405 (MBTA Commuter Rail)

Dep. North Station – 8:35am

Arr. Fitchburg – 10:06pm

...return trip is more sapced out.


----------



## Superliner Diner (May 15, 2003)

Amfleet said:


> Thanks SD. So an intinerary like the following is cutting it to close:
> Segment 1
> 
> Train #1032 (MBTA Commuter Rail)
> ...


Amfleet,

A few suggestions:

Since you're coming from Kingston, which is on the Old Colony Lines and therefore does not serve Back Bay Station, this won't work. Most people who need to go from the southside lines to the northside lines get off at Back Bay Station, so that there is only one subway train to wait for instead of two. Having to wait twice can really get on your nerves when you have a tight connection. If it's at all possible for you to get to the Attleboro-Providence Line or the Stoughton Line instead, that option remains open.

Secondly, if you must use South Station and make the transfer between transit lines, I have found it more convenient to get off the Red Line at Park Street, not Downtown Crossing, and switch to the Green Line instead. There are simply better headways on the Green Line, and two of the four lines (any D or E car) that are marked "Lechmere" will stop at North Station. The Orange Line on the other hand has been known to have headways of up to 13-14 minutes and if you've just missed one at Downtown Crossing when you get off the Red Line, you're in big trouble with making your next train at North Station. The Green Line also puts you a little closer to North Station than the Orange Line -- you just have to walk down the stairs from the elevated tracks instead of coming up from the subway but you save having to cross Causeway Street.


----------



## Amfleet (May 15, 2003)

Thanks for your help SD. It looks like I will have to rework my intinerary. I only started driving and the farthest I won't to go by car is Kingston. There was also Middleborough, but the schedule did not work. I guess I could drive to Brantree and catch the red line. Aslo, the schedule for the Red and Orange line trains are actual as the MBTA has this new feature on there website where you can actually plan trips (like Amtrak's reservation system).


----------



## Superliner Diner (May 16, 2003)

Amfleet said:


> Aslo, the schedule for the Red and Orange line trains are actual as the MBTA has this new feature on there website where you can actually plan trips (like Amtrak's reservation system).


  Don't count on it, Amfleet. The times look nice on paper, but trust me I've stood in those stations for very long periods of time, with crowds of people forming because no trains showed up for a while. They need to work on establishing, and enforcing better headways between trains.


----------

